

Image Cropping and Scaling Algorithm using Graph Theory - axitkhurana
http://blog.sukh.us/2012/04/image-cropping-and-scaling-algorithm.html

======
keenerd
Site does not render without JS enabled. At all. You get a flat white page.
Enabling JS lets it render, but also scrolls crippling slowly. If I could
downvote right now I would.

But it gets worse.

Nothing in here is about graph theory. It is a massive over complication. He
is just trying to resize to a new aspect ratio by cropping the least amount.
While dragging in calculus? This is really very simple and common. Imagemagick
even has a dedicated option for it:

    
    
        -resize <size>^ -gravity center -extent <size>
    

That caret does all the heavy lifting. (see
<http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/#fill> for more)

To add insult to injury, he then uses Imagemagick to do the resize! The
article is misleading, poorly written and hosted on a horrible platform to
boot.

------
jameshart
Not, by any stretch, remotely, anything to do with graph theory. If you're
mathematically inclined, you might call the techniques used 'linear algebra',
but even the non-mathematically inclined will probably have encountered them
in school as just plain 'algebra'. And most people could solve this problem
without symbol manipulation by just drawing themselves a couple of pictures
and doing basic arithmetic.

